# Want a horse sketch? I have no life =P



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tis true. Art and horses. Horses and art. Voila, my life in three words. Art does include the computer however =D

So ya. Post pictures and I shall draw =D They will probably be pencil sketches, maybe some shading, and if you're lucky, you'll get a digital sketch =D YAYNESS!

Please post pictures that induce page stretching into link form. I'd appeciate it very much.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I would LOVE one! Here's a bunch of photos, choose whichever one(s) you like best :-D I get the pictures bigger, and I have lots more if these aren't good enough 

















































Thanks!


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

I have two. You can pick one or give both a try  



















Sorry if they arn't very good. My ponehs don't like showing their faces lol Thanks so much!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

you can sketch any of my pics in my horses stables


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

I would really really LOVE one!! Especially a digital sketch.  Lol, just pick whichever one you would like. Thanks so very much.

This is Scout


















This is Halo


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

*Dozer... Thank you so much in advance!*

is this pic ok? if not I can get a better one!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

A digital drawing would be insane.. but so would a sketch xD


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

theres loads of pitctures choos whatever you like. 

this is apache.
http://s475.photobucket.com/albums/rr114/jadecoralwood/apache/

and this is lilly.
http://s475.photobucket.com/albums/rr114/jadecoralwood/lilly/


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

if you could do either for me that would be great!


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents - I'll just call you Numbers =D
I have to redo your horse's side view/profile because it doesn't look like him. I have to line your other two (the bucking and the jumping) or else you can't see them =D
I might do the eye but that'll probably end up being shaded...

CowGirlUp9448 - I will definetely do your adorable little ponies <3

APHA MOMMA - You might have to wait a little bit since I got the manip dnoe for you pretty fast =D But I'll definetely draw Halo's profile. If it were a human in that picture, she'd be a high fashion model!

Icrazyaboutu - I did yours. I love painted horses <3 Only... I think I gave him a marking where he was just dirty. Oops. I can edit that if you want. I'm sorry if I goofed anything other than his near front leg... That's what I get for having a black and white printer =D










AnnaLover - I'll definetely try to get you a digital sketch but you might have to wait a while since I don't like doing digital with my rollerball mouse I have here but my school has Photoshop so... yup =D

jadeewood - I'll try to do one of yours. My connection here is slow so they load wierd but I'll get it working, no worries.

Domino13011 - Can I have your horse? He's gorgeous! I'll try to do a shaded sketch <3

So yup. This is mainly and update =D


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I LOVE your drawing of Dozer! Ya he was a bit dirty when I took the picture, thats why his legs look so weird in the photo... haha. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

gogirl46 said:


> 1dog3cats17rodents -
> 
> Domino13011 - Can I have your horse? He's gorgeous! I'll try to do a shaded sketch <3


ahaa sorry nope he is mine. And thanks!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

gogirl46 said:


> i will do one of yours. My connection here is slow so they load wierd but I'll get it working, no worries.


 

wow, thank you. so excited


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Well I definitely can't wait. I just LOVE drawings!! I truly wish I could draw, lol. I would have pictures hung up everywhere in my house if I did.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

cannt wait


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

hello could i have one pleasee if it isnt too much of a hassle?
you may choose out of theses . what ever is better for you , i do not mind which one you choose

























thank you so much, !


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

Alright, I've been catching up today =D I have to wait until tomorrow to upload but I have not forgotten, no worries. I finished... 5? drawings. YAY boredum =D


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, cant wait


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

Alright, well.... here's a massive update:









Here's CowGirlUp9448's mini ^.^

And next is Domino13011's:









And finally, 1dog3cats17rodents's;;

























No more stippling for me 

Oh, and APHA MOMMA, I've drawn Halo twice and neither time ha it come out decent so I'll keep trying.

AnnaLover, you wanted digital, I'm still trying for digital.

And then there's jackieebitu's.

So yes. Massive update.


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh! If any of y'all want the copy of the picture to have and to hold, mssage me, I'll give you my email, then you can email me your address and I'll try to mail you the original. No charge =D


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

okay , i cantt waitt !!


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

jackieebitu;








This was too adorable! It was done in charcoal.

APHA MOMMA;








Halo was giving me so much trouble that I had to flip her and try then... She was done in graphite blocks.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

awwww , thankyousomuch


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow. excellent


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

I LOVE it, thanks so very much.  I hope that if you decide to do Scout, that he won't be sooo much trouble, haha. I really think that Halo does look wonderful though. I can't thank you enough.


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Can you possibly do Cody for me? He is going to be sold soon. :'(







_This is one of my friend's, Kayla riding my pony, Cody. He is a 14.3hh Buckskin Mustang Gelding! Isn't he gorgeous?_


----------

